# Cabelas Advertisement



## emumikey (Dec 20, 2004)

Got a circular in the mail for the Cabelas in Dundee. Looks like most ice fishing stuff is 15-25% off Jan 22 - Feb 1. Not sure if this is a duplicate but I just wanted to get the word out to the fellow fishermen.

I've been dreaming of a vexilar all season and may take the plunge since all electronics are posted 15% off.


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

You may want to call ahead to see if they have what you are looking for in stock. I was there yesterday, and they didnt have much.


----------



## BKfiremedic (Oct 29, 2008)

emumikey said:


> Got a circular in the mail for the Cabelas in Dundee. Looks like most ice fishing stuff is 15-25% off Jan 22 - Feb 1. Not sure if this is a duplicate but I just wanted to get the word out to the fellow fishermen.
> 
> I've been dreaming of a vexilar all season and may take the plunge since all electronics are posted 15% off.


was out there last week and they didnt have squat!!!!


----------



## buster5199 (Feb 22, 2007)

I was down there yesterday also. They had maye 6 ice fishfinders, no rods, and only two aisles of jigs and gear. I saw a couple guys fold up and take what I assume to be their last shanty. Kind of a waste of time heading down that way to check it out unless you live close. I came from North Oakland county as a ride along with a friend who was planning on buying a fish camera.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Seems like alot of stores are changing out thier stock. Wallyworld had nothing but one auger and an eastland popup shanty


----------



## Mark Sylvester (Feb 25, 2004)

I was there just after the 1st and they were out of most everytthing then!!!


----------



## hunteramargin (May 7, 2005)

Stuffs been selling as soon as it hits the floor. The bigwigs at the hq cut back cause of bad economy predictions.so now their sold out and not much comeing in.


----------



## emumikey (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for saving me a trip. I will just get one at Gander Mtn.


----------

